# ..Dating and IBS



## Audioslave626 (Jan 2, 2005)

The last date I was on my IBS was killing and the date went really bad. I don't even want to go on dates with anyone anymore becuase of it.Any tips? thanks


----------



## Sarah C (Nov 22, 2004)

My main tips would be to avoid going to restaraunts and to watch what you eat for the 12 hours or so before the date. If you're not feeling too well an hour or so before the date, it may work out better to just postpone it to a later day when you're [hopefully] feeling better. There's many discussions on dating w/IBS under "Young Adult's Issues" that may help too. Good Luck!


----------



## smiley (Dec 28, 2004)

Jay G! I would suggest keeping a food diary (list of food how you feel after) and stay away from those foods on and before the date. I would also suggest date someone who you don't get all nervous around so that you aren't all stressed out because of the date. Take some fancier mints like Altoids w. you those are supposed to help... I havent tried them yet though.


----------



## *sarah* (Jan 25, 2005)

Eat only soluble fiber foods and you should be fine.


----------

